# Cape Fear FT



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for 2nd series:

1,2,3,5,7,7,8,9,10,11,12,13.14,15,16,17,18


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for 3rd series:


1,2,3,5,7,7,8,9,10,11,12,13.14,15,16,17,18


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for 4th series:


1,2,5,8,9,10,12,13,16


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Cape Fear Derby Results


1st- #10 Sass/Arington
2nd- #5 Cooper/Corbett
3rd- #16 Wave/Forrey
4th- #2 Larry/Patton


RJ- #13 Flex/Armstrong
JAMS- #9


----------



## wjtb23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations to Brad and Sass! 5 finishes in a row with 7 points...put her on the Derby list last week!
Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats, Brad and Awesome job to Bill Corbett!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to Land Blind: 2-4-12-14-15-17-20-23-24-27-36-38-39-40-42-44-45-46-48-49-51-52-53-54 (24 dogs).


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO 3RD SERIES: 2-12-14-15-17-23-24-36-38-39-40-44-45-46-48-51-52-54 (18 dogs). Starts with dog #23.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to 2nd Series: 1-3-5-6-8-9-10-11-12-16-18-19-20-21-22-24-26-27-28-32-33-34-35-39-42-43-44 (27 dogs back). Dog #27 starts.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

WTG, Brad!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO 3RD Series: 1-3-5-6-9-10-11-12-16-18-19-20-21-24-26-28-32-34-35-39-42-44 (22 dogs back).


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 4th: 2,15,17,23,24,36,38,40,45,46,48,52,54


----------



## Bill Corbett (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Penn!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Huge congratulations to William Sligh and Raven on the win the Amateur...back to back and a new AFC!!!!


----------



## S. Frink (May 30, 2012)

Open: 1st-38, 2nd-15, 3rd-45, 4th-36, RJ-24, Jams- 17,52,54


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Placements:
1-1-Raven / Sligh (again!)
2-42-Newt / Steele
3-24-Candy / Ferguson 
4-12-Vegas / Madden
RJ-32-Roo / Oppegaard 
Jams:
10-Tonka / Wilks
11-Dipper / Marshall
16-Jeb / Francis
19-Jack / Steele
21-Jesse / French
28-Pepper / Meisse


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying Placements:
1-14-Texas / Kelley / Dixon
2-12-Coast / Burgess / Arington
3-10-Buster / Ferguson
4-16-Paige / Groveman / Arington
RJ-7-Driver
Jams:
8-Rider / Reynolds/ Arington
17-Bella / Reynolds/ Arington


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulions William & Raven....


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats again William and Raven !!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job William and Raven! Definitely on a roll! I know that qualifies for the NARC, but I think it an AFC as well?

Nice weekend in the Q for Brad and it looks like Cane and Bullet are both on form for the new season.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations William and Raven!


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

Does any have open results?


Nevermind haha


----------

